# Riley's first Agility Trial



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well it is now official, I just sent the paperwork and check in for me and Riley’s first agility trial the end of August.. :bounce: We have both had so much fun training and learning this sport together and our trainer feels that we are both fully ready to compete. YIKES!! I am so nervous but very excited at the same time. 

I wanted to thank everyone who has watched and supported us from the beginning of all this, being able to share all our up’s and down’s of training has been a blessing for me. Without some of you I probably would have given up several times. We will head into this trial to just have fun, no worries of placing or even getting a Q our first time out and I know all of our forum friends will be supporting us in every way, even if Riley decides to just run out of the ring :bolt:LOL. You guys are the best! :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hooray Leeann and Riley!!! :whoo: Where will they be held? Is it local?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoo Whoo!! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bonding time....yeaaaaa. Just enjoy and have fun -- and get lots of pictures, please.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I am so excited for you! I will tell you my first agility trial experience. I entered both of the my girls just to see how they would do and to measure my training thus far. I was so nervous cause the night before we did run thrus and Isabelle couldn't make it up the A frame. She was running up it but would only make it about 3/4th of the way and she was trying. So I was all nervous. Well Isabelle was the first dog called (I have a good chance since her and Belle are both 8 inch in AKC) and the first obstacle is the tire. Well it is 8 inches and Belle is so small, she runs under it! I take her around to do it again and again and she runs under it again. She just didnt see it. Well I knew we NQ'ed but we needed to get in the rest of the course and she ran up the a frame and stopped on top to look around!

Dora on the other hand had been running slow and I was worried about time. She is always a great listening dog but a lot of times has issues moving out and speed. Well I take her leash off and go to throw it to the leash steward and she already took off!!! I had to run to catch her! Her energy at trials is very different than at practice! She ended up taking 1st place in everything that weekend. Belle took second about half the time (when she Q'ed and didn't love the stewards, run extra obstacles, etc)

So just go out and have fun and expect the unexpected! Their nerves and excitement get the best of them too! I am so excited for you and just start saving your allowance cause it gets addicting 

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann~ More than anything, just go out there and "HAV" FUN!!!

We'll be rooting for you and Riley and, of course, we'll expect pix/videos of it all! :biggrin1:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep - just have fun. Desilu's first trial was in TDAA about 3 weeks after his first birthday. He was such a baby dog. About half the runs he decided to go get his leash and see if mommy would tug with him. (I think he was a bit confused - or maybe *I* was a bit confusing??) But we had a blast (and even came home with some Q's). 

It was very different from Luigi's first agility trial where he hid in a tunnel and would not come out.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, that is so exciting! I can't wait to hear your report on how Riley does!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Whohoo!! Yay Leeann!:whoo::bounce: I'm so excited for you and Riley! Make sure to get some videos. We'll all be there in spirit to cheer you and your boy on!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That must be so much fun. Good luck!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you gals, I am getting soooo excited!!

Michele it is local to me in Littleton, MA. The trial is actually at the place we train, I felt it would be better for us to start in a place that is more comfortable for the both of us.

As for pictures they will have a professional photographer on site taking pictures during your run. My DH is coming with me to videotape us, I just have to remind him not to stop tapping even if I fall on my face.. I want it taped no matter what.

Oh and Amanda – I will not forget my mints.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Great news, Leann and Riley! Can you give specifics on time and location? Littleton isn't too far away.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> Great news, Leann and Riley! Can you give specifics on time and location? Littleton isn't too far away.


No problem Boo, we would love to have come watch us. It is at Gemini Dogs on Aug. 23 & 24, we are entered both days. I wish I could say Ann would be there with Oscar but I talked to her last night and it doesnt look like she will be at this one. I will keep you updated if that changes.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooooh how exciting!! So you have a month and a half to get yourself mentally prepared now! It sounds like you've been working hard. Congratulations! Just remember once you get there....relax and have fun. eace:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

How fun!! I am jealous... I can't wait to try agility (even if just for fun) with Roxie.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

You'll do awesome!

eace:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congrats and good luck. Can't wait to see the video - and I know you'll do great.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Leeann and Riley! I think you make an awesome team!:thumb:

Can not wait to see the video/pictures!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh how fun!!! Hope you have a great time and Riley does wonderful. We are routing for you both!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wahooooooo!!! Way to go Riley and Leeann!!! you both rock!!! If we can michael and I would love to come see you two... I marked it down.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wish we were there to cheer you guys on...i am sure the girls would wear a cheerleader outfit for him!!!! Can't wait to hear how it all goes!!!! I am sure you both will do great!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> wahooooooo!!! Way to go Riley and Leeann!!! you both rock!!! If we can michael and I would love to come see you two... I marked it down.


Missy that would be fun, the place is only 15 min. from my house you could bring the boys and we could go back to my house for a pizza party after.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so exciting! Good luck Leean and Riley! :cheer2:


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

Best of luck. I started trialling this year with my pom (Foxy who is 23 months) in AAC and CPE trials. We have had a lot of fun and learning experiences. I will be trialling with Muffin (5 month old Havanese) when she gets older. Right now big sister is helping her get comfortable with some of the equipment. Enjoy the experience...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Leeann, how is Riley doing with the Agility? This trial is coming up soon. You'll have to tell us all about it when we meet in Richmond!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wishing Riley good luck for the trial! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I say you bring the video and we have a movie and popcorn night!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks gals, I do beleave we are ready or at least Riley is not so sure about myself yet. 

Movie night at the National, Great idea Amanda everyone could bring a little clip from home. My video may be a great comedy act if Ry decides to :bolt:Everyone keep your fingers crossed that Riley does not panic with everything going on around him and just run out of the ring.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, we are going to try an make it on sunday. Schedules have been a bit crazy...but we are keeping our fingers crossed. we want to witness you and Ry rock!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm so excited to hear (and see!) how this goes. You've been preparing for it for so long that it is bound to be a success!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

You will be a fantastic pair! No worries and most of all have a great time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I will bet you run out of the ring before Riley does! We are the ones who act like something horrible might happen and are all nervous  Just take deep breaths and have a peppermint before you go in the ring. Like you yourself said, it is just like practice!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann- I will bet you run out of the ring before Riley does! We are the ones who act like something horrible might happen and are all nervous  Just take deep breaths and have a peppermint before you go in the ring. Like you yourself said, it is just like practice!
> 
> Amanda


The sad part is that Amanda is right, I would run before Riley ound: 
I picked up my mints today, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what does the peppermint do?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy, I am not sure if it is an old tale or if it really does work but it is suppose to be calming and hide your nerves from the dog. Even if it doesn't really work like that. It keeps me busy right before and get my mind concentrating on having the piece of candy. And these guys are fast so a little sugar boost might be good too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

fascinating.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Someone else told me to get rescue remedy and not for Riley. I like the mint idea better.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann, I have used that too. Well more to try out what it does for Belle. There is a weight difference (yeah, a bit more than a slight one!) so it didnt do much for me and it has a horrible taste but I like the mint idea better too!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I too have heard many people tell me to use a peppermint before taking a dog into the ring if you are nervous - it somehow masks that "odor" to a dog.

But girls, truly, wouldn't a cocktail be much, much more fun before entering the ring should the nerves need calming? Back in the old Victorian era there was something for the ladies with the name of _Lydia Pinkham's_ elixir - 20% alcohol packaged as medicine for femine ails. Here's the background:

_Lydia Pinkham's Vegetable Tonic_ was a popular remedy for "female complaints" and the elixer was promised to cure every womanly ailment. Advertisements claimed there was "a baby in every bottle."







These bottles are collector items now on eBay.

*Leeann - good luck this weekend. We're rooting for you.*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:Lisa, now that would be a great video... there goes Leeann running around an agility ring drunk at 8 am LOL

Actually I have been battling some serious sinus headaches for the last 3 days, Sunday was so bad I though I was going to get sick. I am really hoping this goes away soon and does not interfere with this weekend.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I can't stand sinus - those are the worst. Have you tried Motrin Sinus meds - they are great. My dad and step mom swear by the Advil cold and sinus. Hopefully you'll get some relief soon - but if it's still bad mid-week, think maybe an infection and have the doctor check you before the weekend. I hate when I have to go a full weekend without relief.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just got my catalog for this weekend and it looks like there will be one other Havanese there. :biggrin1: I beleave she is one of Mary Cane's pups, she is in Level 2 so we are not competing against each other but I will go over and introduce me and Riley.
Oh and Riley will be competing against a trainer with her little Terrier, I guess we could let them take first place.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- Good Luck! You should set the ground this weekend and then you always compete against you and your dog's last score  But getting that first place ribbon is nice  I hope each dog competing gets a toy too! I have to tell you my favorite trial they gave out a gift certificate to their dog store and you got to buy what you wanted!

P.S. Just make sure Riley has fun and you keep your nerves decent!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

A toy for each dog? I have never seen that happen around here, then again when you have 375 dogs running each day can you imagine the cost. Even if they did the top 4 for each class you are still talking around 150 toys.

My nerves have been fine so far, my fear is my head right now. I have been fighting sinus head aches all week, some have been really bad. Lets hope I wake up Sat. morning feeling great.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Good luck Leeann & Riley! Try not to stress and just have fun!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- okay maybe you get that with your $30 akc agility entry fee! They did it at all of the trials in Ohio I went to!

Oh also- long sleeves  Since you might need something to wipe the snot on! uke:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL it's going to be 85 and sunny I would melt if I had long sleeves on. I will bring some baby wipes for myself.

I just grabbed my video cam to make sure we are charged and put a new DVD in, starting to get ready  Oh and I also skipped class this week so Riley will be more pumped, he always seems more excited when we miss a class.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Good luck Leeann. I can't wait to see the pictures and video. Just have FUN!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Good Luck Leeann!! Sounds like you'll have a blast.
Rudy and I started agility classes 2 weeks ago - YOU'RE AN INSPIRATION! We have a lot to learn.

How long have you been training before competing?


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Good Luck Leeann and Riley from Happy, Lucky and Ricky too!! I cannot wait to hear all about the event..it must be awesome to be able to compete..you must be some agile GAL!! Keep us posted..Trish


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, can't wait to see the video!!!! Good luck tomorrow! :cheer2:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you guys so so so much, I am really starting to feel it now as I am running around getting everything together. I am not feeling sick just more mushy like "we are finally going to do it Ry" tear.

My boys are a mess and need baths but I decided to wait till after the trial. The trial is outside and I really want them clean for DH while I am away next week, he is not very good at brushing them and after hearing Kara's story... Yikes what am I going to come home to LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good Luck tomorrow Leeann!!! we'll be keeping fingers and paws crossed for you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Luck Leeann!We will be rooting for ya!:cheer2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann, I hope the agility gods are smiling down on you today


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley did not Q today  

I knew right away we were going to have troubles, as soon as the trial started and all the dogs were barking and the whistle blowing his tail went down and he went to hide in the corner. It took a little bit of time but we worked him through it and got him all excited for his run. By this point I was a wreck thinking he was going to just go run in the corner to hide when we got out there. Well he ran and ran off course a few times then I was so flustered I ran off course LOL. But he started the course and ended it with a few extra things, he did better than I thought he would do.

I'm a little bummed but very happy he performed after the rough start.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann, even though you didn't q, sounds like you had a successful trial day. Getting over their emotions with all the crazy barking dogs for our sensitive little guys is a bit. Dora has been doing agility for a few years and she still can get freaked out in those situations where there is loud noises and all the energy gets them. And if he is running offcourse, that is usually a sign that they are having fun! I think havs are just very sensitive little dogs and really pick up on that type of energy and it is something you just have to show him that you can still have fun and nothing bad is going to happen some dogs just have a lot to say. Maybe you can just send him to live with my barking maltese for a few weeks


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Amanda, the trainer that was in front of us clapped like crazy and got all excited knowing this was Riley & my first time ever doing this. She said that was huge to have Riley start the course & finish the course, who cares what went wrong in between and someone else made a remark of how happy he looked out there. Now we just need to get mom happy out there so we can become a team when competing LOL.

The person that went behind me took her dog out did one jump got all excited for him then walked of the course with a huge smile, that was her training for the day.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, congrats to you and Riley!!!! :clap2:

Seriously, you should be proud of yourself for finishing a course on your FIRST try! How awesome is that? The way I make myself feel better is by thinking not of how well I think I should have done, but what would my best friend (eg The Hav Forum peeps eace say to me upon hearing that I FINISHED a course, no matter what problems there were in it.

And you know that we would say it's absolutely AWESOME. :whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann- I think the two of you did *GREAT*! This was your very first trial. Everything was so new for both you and Riley, plus the nerves must have been really on edge. I applaud the both of you! You wouldn't expect to complete a marathon the first time you tried it. Riley completed the course, no matter what he did in between. I am so impressed, as I have never even considered competing in agility....we just do it for fun. I don't think my nerves (or my back) could take it. I think you and Riley should be thrilled for a great first outing! :clap2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:clap2: to Leanne and Riley! I am really impressed with everyone on here that is doing agility with their Havs. It sounds like a lot of hard work went into the day, Leanne and I'm glad that Riley did better than expected!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good job Leeann and Riley.... It only will get better!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Leanne and Riley! :whoo:
I think you are awesome!:hug:

Congrats on your first time out,and know you and Riley were the cutest pair there!(I just know it! :wink: )


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to pop in and say GOOD LUCK tomorrow Leeann and Riley!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leeann that is so awesome that you finished the course and Riley had fun. Goodness your first time out and you wanted to q too? Girl you are greedy! LOL

Good luck tomorrow and have more fun.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, it sounds like it was a pretty impressive first run despite the little obstacles that came up for Riley, and for you too. Now you have a better idea of what to expect, especially in regard to his reactions to the situation next time. I hope you're not too disappointed. It sounds like you really did well for finishing the course.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann you got your feet and paws wet today and that's a start. Hang in there....you'll both do better.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Sunday Leeann and Riley...Your accomplishment yesterday can not be measured by any standard except your own personal goal...just making it to the trials and finishing the course is HUGE!!! The enviroment is scary for newcomers I am sure..I know dog events of all types are intimidating and scary for some of US!! The experience is immeasurable and it only seasons you to the next trial..life experience is our best teacher!!! It must have felt fantastic to see your teacher on the sideline rooting for you and knowing she was there for support too!! Congratulations for a wonderful day with Riley..good job Leeann. I am amazed how you young ladies can do it..it is quite the workout for Riley and YOU!!! I am sure you slept well last night..Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys are the best, thank you so much for your support it really means a lot to me and Riley as we learn this fun sport.

Today was a fun day and reeeal hot. We almost had it, we went through the hard part of the course and then right at the end with only a couple more to go Riley shut down on me. Poor guy he just didnt want to do anymore, I have said right from the beginning of starting agility this is going to be fun and if he is not having fun we will stop. I am very thrilled with the way Riley performed this weekend, there was so much going on and mom didnt have treats in the ring, what's up with that?? He went out and did it, I am very proud of my boy.

Here are a couple pictures, the first one you can see how dirty we get working outside and the second is Riley in his stroller with his ribbon from yesterday.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, NO treats? :nono: Next time, make sure to have lots! 

Riley was probably just overwhelmed, but that is awesome that he did so much of the course in one go! How exciting for both of you. Congrats!!! :whoo:

Oh and I love the picture with the ribbon! What a hunk that Riley is!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Lina if I could bring treats in the ring I would, no treats, toys, clickers or anything is allowed in the ring when competing. If you leave their colar on you will get whistled off the course.

I should explain how Riley got a ribbon. 1st-4th place ribbons go to those who Q first in order by fastest time. If no one Q's they go to the fastest dogs that finish the course but you do not get the Q ribbon. Only 1 dog Q'd in our jump heigt so she got 1st place and a Q ribbon. After that Riley was the fastest to finish the course so he got 2nd place ribbon but no Q ribbon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, I didn't know there were no treats allowed! Kubrick won't be happy to hear that, treat hog that he is...

And that's great you got second place even though you didn't Q. That just goes to show how wonderful you and Riley did for your first time!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congrats Leeann and Riley. How absolutely fantastic! So are you hooked?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- Congrats on making it thru day two! I am sure you will find Riley will grow to be comfortable and soon you will be writing cause Riley is visiting the ring stewards or doing too many obstacles. Just think of the trial as measuring your training. Now you know an area you need to focus!

Amanda

P.S. Dora says Riley looks good in Red but she thinks he would be smoking hot in blue!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, when we were doing Rally, we also found out (at the last minute) about the no treat rule, but we kind of fudged on it. We took some really stinky liver treats and rubbed them all over our hands and tried to slyly pass it to the person behind us in line. The dogs got so excited thinking we had these treats in our hand, and we showed the judge that we didn't, and it worked! LOL Can you do that in Agility?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, that is so sneaky! Great idea though.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Very sneaky Kimberly, I may have to try that in class to see how it works.
Another thing I learned that I was unaware of is once you set your dog up you can not touch him. It is ok if he bumps into you but no touching him.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY!! Congrats!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Leeann..It was a fabulous first attempt and we are so proud of you both...this is a challenge for all involved and I have heard about the stinky hands trick when I went for the CGC with Happy and Lucky!! The heat alone is a challenge for our hairy pups and I melt when I get hot...sleep well my friend and thanks for sharing those gorgeous pictures of Riley..the handsome dude!! Trish


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats, Leeann and Riley. Sounds like you had a great weekend:whoo:. Riley looks so proud in his stroller with his ribbon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whhhooo hooo! You did it! Who cares if the first time was a tiny bit bumpy? What matters is you are there. You are competing now and Riley even finished the course and second place??? Nothing to complain about there at all! Just wait until he gets a couple practice runs under his belly, he is going to blow the rest away!! Congratulations you just stepped up to the next level!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann and Riley!!!!!!!! you both rock. I am sorry I didn't get to go. It turned out my mom got a better offer and called me this morning and told me not to come... Next time, I will be there for you guys.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Good job to both of you! The butterflies will get better with time. Then you will enjoy it even more.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on making it through the first trial. That one is always the hardest. Luigi's first trial he hid in a tunnel and would NOT come out. We had to send a junior through to PUSH him out. Yesterday he earned his third TDAA agility championship (and his 6th overall). We all start out a newbies. And you're right - its about having fun.

I got a picture of Desilu from the last agility trial dragging his leash up onto the table. I want to put it on a shirt and say "If you're not having fun, GO HOME!"


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Congragulations LeeAnn and Riley!!! I think you all did an awesome job on your first trial. I've trained Mindy a little in agility so I know how difficult it is!!! Riley is a beautiful dog- I don't know how you keep his coat so gorgeous with all that agility training. Jocelyn


----------

